

Rappid: visual languages toolkit - online docs - durman
http://jointjs.com/rappid/docs

======
profquail
This tool looks interesting, but from reading the site it's not clear which
parts of the system are licensed under the MPL 2.0 (via the License link) and
which parts are commercial software and need to be purchased. You should also
clarify what the commercial support covers and that it's optional.

~~~
durman
Thanks for the suggestion. The JointJS core library, basically anything except
of what is described here:
[http://jointjs.com/rappid/docs](http://jointjs.com/rappid/docs) (in other
words, anything that is downloadable here:
[http://jointjs.com/download](http://jointjs.com/download)) is licensed under
the MPL v2 license. The rest is licensed under our own, commercial, license.
Commercial support is indeed optional and covers bug fixes, general advise,
help, online troubleshooting and more. We also do custom developments that are
priced individually, depending on the project.

